# Petrol Station - Hunnington - 2011



## st33ly (Jun 21, 2011)

I came across this petrol station when looking for a place to photograph my mini. Its nice to see that the pumps are still there and that it hasn't been trashed yet.


----------



## robbie1003 (Jun 21, 2011)

i love places like this,would be my dream to turn a place likethis into a home with the original frontage and pumps. atleast id have room for a garage. great find, lots of rural service stations have closed, sad for the industry.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 21, 2011)

Gotta love those old skool pumps still today!


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice. Did you happen to notice what price the petrol was retailing at?


----------



## gingrove (Jun 21, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Nice. Did you happen to notice what price the petrol was retailing at?



Looks like 11 shillings and 5.9d a gallon on the pump when you blow up the picture. Oh for the good old days when £1 a gallon was unthinkable! (1 gallon = 4.55 liter and £1 = 20 shillings)


----------



## st33ly (Jun 21, 2011)

I would of had a propper look round but it was kind of risky when there were people in their gardens on either side.

In that garage there's one of those holiday caravans. A strange thing to find i think.

Thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks good man.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 21, 2011)

My urbex started with a side petrol station with 2 very similar pumps!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathyms (Jun 21, 2011)

*petrol pumps*

its like its been said its good that they havent been trashed they have been there a long time. thank you for posting them.


----------



## MD (Jun 22, 2011)

i like this 
if im being honest the title put me off from looking 
but im glad i did


----------



## st33ly (Jun 22, 2011)

MD said:


> i like this
> if im being honest the title put me off from looking
> but im glad i did



Thanks.

I weren't really sure what else to put to be fair.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 22, 2011)

I like this one!

Nice Mini btw


----------



## st33ly (Jun 22, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> I like this one!
> 
> Nice Mini btw



Lol, cheers man


----------

